# No2 Elmer's Twin Vertical Wobbler Finished



## vascon2196 (Sep 29, 2011)

I was building this engine at home while building a different one at work. This engine runs FAST...

Not as shiny as the others like it on the forumn but it runs fast.

Chris


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 29, 2011)

That little guy does run fast!!!! ;D

Looks like great workmanship too!!!

Just as a matter of interest:
Which engine turned out better??
I am presuming you have much fancier equipment at work, but thought i would ask! 

Andrew


----------



## robwilk (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks good Chris,
 Do you have trouble with the cranks slipping on the main shaft when running I found I have to be very careful how much air pressure I put in or the grub screws slip when I run mine.

Rob.....


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Rob,

I have not had them slip yet. Then again it has only run a couple of times at about 10 to 15 psi. I'm afraid if I go any faster this thing will explode!

Chris


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 29, 2011)

Another measure of a quality build can be how slow the engine will run. Nice job.


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice work! It sounds really smooth.


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you everyone! What a great hobby...


----------



## robcas631 (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like a terrific engine. You should be very proud!


----------



## ShopShoe (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice Work. What's the other one?


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks again...

The other engine was the larger one in this picture.






Chris


----------

